# Biggest whores in the WWE



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Punk not on the list :ti


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Cleavage said:


> Punk not on the list :ti


Punk is not in the WWE. if we can mention alumni's then my vote goes to Ric Flair.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

The Miz.. for some reason I feel like he got butt raped by Chris Benoit and JBL in the locker room


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Punk and Batista would be more recent examples of man whores.

Sunny and HBK were probably whores, both with each other and other people.

Bret admitted to cheating a lot back in the day.

We know now that Hogan cheated for years.

Rock and Cena both cheated on their wives I think.

AJ might be a whore, or used to be.

Ric Flair...jesus, he's had more women than most wrestlers have had matches.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Stone Cold Steve Austin said:


> Sunny and HBK were probably whores, both with each other and other people.


according to Sunny, the only person she had sex with behind Candido's back was HBK and she even had a romantic relationship with Shawn that almost ended up in marriage. but that is all "according to Sunny".


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

SVETV988_fan said:


> according to Sunny, the only person she had sex with behind Candido's back was HBK and she even had a romantic relationship with Shawn that almost ended up in marriage.* but that is all "according to Sunny"*.


Whatever you say, Sunny.










That would be MY response to that.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Lita? She cheated on Matt with Edge :draper2


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

Having boy/girlfriends doesn't make anyone a whore.

but if they have sex with someone to get something back like the Bellas... yes! they're whores.


----------

